# PAYE and personal tax credit



## sidh (8 Feb 2009)

What is the difference between PAYE tax credit and personal tax credit?
Can one claim PAYE tax credit if already claiming personal tax credit for single or married person? 
Thanks


----------



## askalot (8 Feb 2009)

The personal tax credit is transferable between spouses but the PAYE tax credit is not.


----------



## sidh (8 Feb 2009)

Thanks askalot for the information.
Any views on whether a person can claim both personal and paye tax credit for each year?


----------



## WaterSprite (8 Feb 2009)

If you do any PAYE work during the year then you can claim both.


----------



## sidh (8 Feb 2009)

Thanks watersprite.
What comes under PAYE work?


----------



## WaterSprite (8 Feb 2009)

By PAYE work (Pay As You Earn), I mean work where tax is deducted at source by your employer (as reflected in your payslip).  If you are a sole trader or a self employed consultant, then you pay tax yourself as part of a tax return and don't get the PAYE credit (but do get the personal credit).

Info from citizens' information here.


----------

